# PCI Latency



## beezee (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey All,

Quick question...I have an ATI x800xt PCIe video card installed in a Dell XPS Gen3 system and as most of us know Dell won't let me into their BIOS to change anything. So I installed the  latest version of your ATITool (great app. by the way!) and came across the ability to change my cards latency. Question is, will it work and will it make any difference if I do change it if I can't tweak my BIOS on my Dell?

I heard changing the latency to 128 improves FPS. If I do play around with this feature can it screw-up my card?

Thanks!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 1, 2006)

beezee said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Quick question...I have an ATI x800xt PCIe video card installed in a Dell XPS Gen3 system and as most of us know Dell won't let me into their BIOS to change anything. So I installed the  latest version of your ATITool (great app. by the way!) and came across the ability to change my cards latency. Question is, will it work and will it make any difference if I do change it if I can't tweak my BIOS on my Dell?
> 
> ...



I wouldnt mess with it. any performance is neglegible, can mess up any PCI cards you have (SOUND!!!!!) and isnt necessary. it will probably cause instability.


----------



## beezee (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply "D"

Yeah, cool, that's kinda what i thought myself. Also I thought I read somewhere that I can't even change Latency on a PCIe card. That it only works on AGP. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## jtf2 (Mar 1, 2006)

beezee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply "D"
> 
> Yeah, cool, that's kinda what i thought myself. Also I thought I read somewhere that I can't even change Latency on a PCIe card. That it only works on AGP. Does anyone know if that is true?


pci latency is only for agp cards


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 1, 2006)

jtf2 said:
			
		

> pci latency is only for agp cards



indeed.

The PCI-e bus is completely seperated from pci/AGP and not only designed differently, but faster. there is no relation of pcie to pci.


----------



## beezee (Mar 1, 2006)

I knew I'd find the answer here...

Thanks guys!


----------

